# War of the Colossal Beast



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I started him this past weekend and thought he needed a new thread so not to get mixed with McDee's. I just hope mine can turn out as half as good has his! I really like his and he did a great job!:thumbsup:
Let me start off with telling you that I used my Badger Velocity airbrush and not the Iwata. For some strange reason the Iwata wasn't doing good on him. That was the opposite for my Tiger I kit. The Velocity didn't work on the Tiger but the Iwata did. I guess I'm *STILL * learning airbrushing!





Plus I'm taking my time on this one! No rush on him so he turns out nice and smooth! Now I do like how the flesh tone turned out. Just had to mix the colors a couple of times to get the right tone I wanted.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

He's looking great, Chinxy!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job so far Chinxy!
I'm waiting for the next batch to be poured to get one of my own...

MMM


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking good Chinxy! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chinxy...Thanks for you very kind words on my build and paint job :thumbsup:
But don't cut yourself short man!
Yours is looking Great! No sign if seam lines and very smooth...Ain't this a Great Kit???
Man I'd like to see Yagher do more 1/8 Aurora style kits like this one...
Hmmmm I wonder if he ever reads these forums 
Looking forward to more pictures and progress:thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Chinxy...Thanks for you very kind words on my build and paint job :thumbsup:
> But don't cut yourself short man!
> Yours is looking Great! No sign if seam lines and very smooth...Ain't this a Great Kit???
> Man I'd like to see Yagher do more 1/8 Aurora style kits like this one...
> ...


Thanks Denis - your right I just sanded a little bit and all the seams were gone and for the joints of the head and arms I filled them with Apoxie sculpt and smoothed it down with water before it dried. That works great!!!!!:thumbsup: You know what I find amazing about this kit is? That he stands on the base very easy! Now did you pin yours down? I think I will do that! Just to make sure he stays. This kit is turning out to be GREAT! A lot of fun! :woohoo: So can you explain how you painted the head with the bone showing and skin? It looks like you have blood on yours? Just thinking on what to do with the face and skull. I've already painted the open skull!
Thanks everyone for the comments! 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> Thanks Denis - your right I just sanded a little bit and all the seams were gone and for the joints of the head and arms I filled them with Apoxie sculpt and smoothed it down with water before it dried. That works great!!!!!:thumbsup: You know what I find amazing about this kit is? That he stands on the base very easy! Now did you pin yours down? I think I will do that! Just to make sure he stays. This kit is turning out to be GREAT! A lot of fun! :woohoo: So can you explain how you painted the head with the bone showing and skin? It looks like you have blood on yours? Just thinking on what to do with the face and skull. I've already painted the open skull!
> Thanks everyone for the comments!
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


Hi Chinxy...I didn't pin him down I used 5 minute epoxy, just a little...Holds like steel:thumbsup:...As for the painting of the head I did the same thing you are doing ...painted the bone white and the skin the flesh tone then on the ridge between bone and skin I painted the raw flesh with Tamiya Clear Red(very tiny brush) and then lightly dry brushed purple near and around the fleshy wound to show bruising and under skin damage,I also brushed Clear Red in the cracks and crevices of skin that radiate away from the exposed bone...It's pretty effective...I have never used an airbrush (not that I wouldn't mind trying someday)...everything I paint is brushed on...My son gave me a set of Brushes for Christmas that I use for detailing as they are the tiniest brushes I've ever owned.
This was one of those kits that you really hate to complete as it was such a fun build and paint time
Good times man:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking really great here Chinxy and looking to see some more from ya on him:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - what 3 minute epoxy did you use (name) and can I get it at Home Depot? That sounds a lot better then drilling a whole like I had to do with The Thing from Another World. Drilled a whole through his foot and put a nail through it that went into the base. Now that will hold him *GOOD!*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OOps I meant 5 minute epoxy...This stuff right here...








Works like a charm...Comes in a syringe size too
Denis


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Your build is looking great. Mine is still boxed in the garage, waiting for my next vacation. I was able to score the Gigantics Scorpion kit cheap on EBay so I could get a matching bent power tower for the other side of the road. I'm just absorbing everything you guys are doing for future reference. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Looks great so far.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He is looking really good so far Chinx. I like the skin tones you've painted on him. This is another movie I have never seen so I don't know the details behind the story.

By the way, I've got vast experience with epoxies from years of my model rocketry activities. There are different cure times and the 5 minute type is the fastest I know of. If I am only mixing small amounts I simply squeeze a line of each of the two components on a piece of scrap paper in equal amounts and then mix with a small stick of some type. With a thorough mixing I've never had a problem with it curing correctly. I like it in those bottles that McDee had in his picture but my labels are in English! You can pick it up at most hobby stores and most online hobby suppliers. I think it is about $8 in those size bottles which for our type modeling will last for ages as we only use relatively small amounts. I used epoxy for the main assembly of the large parts of my MIM Aurora box art kits. If I need more working time, like on those kits, I used the 15 minute and for some of my rocketry work I use the 30 minute type. And as McDee said, it hardens super strong although maybe a little brittle.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I'll pick some up and try it! Thanks Bob. By the way - a few years back at Chiller I picked up a lot of DVD's from a company called CryptFlicks. They had The Amazing Colossal Man, War of the Colossal Beast, She Creature (just now released publicly) and Invasion of the Saucer-Men along with many more. 
McDee - ya know what I'm thinking? The kit needs a nameplate! I think I will work on that this weekend! I can make one just like I did with my Planet of the Apes and Giant Claw!
Well now I have to stop working on him cause I have to go to work in an hour! Sad - just sad!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

looking fantastic so far!.. i would love to own this kit but there is so many kits getting released latley!.. you can't get em all!..


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> looking fantastic so far!.. i would love to own this kit but there is so many kits getting released latley!.. you can't get em all!..


You can't but Chinxy manages to do it!!!

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> OOps I meant 5 minute epoxy...This stuff right here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey these labels are in English!...ok, ok a little French thrown in the mix...Yeah everything in Canada is bilingual...
....A Nameplate you say eh Chinxy???
Hmmm... Maybe this weekend....?
Hey I wonder if the Headless Hearseman makes a WAR OF THE COLLOSSAL BEAST nameplate?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's looking great so far Chinxy! 
I'll be watching to see how he comes up....

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Hey these labels are in English!...ok, ok a little French thrown in the mix...Yeah everything in Canada is bilingual...
> ....A Nameplate you say eh Chinxy???
> Hmmm... Maybe this weekend....?
> Hey I wonder if the Headless Hearseman makes a WAR OF THE COLLOSSAL BEAST nameplate?
> Mcdee


Mcdee - I already downloaded the movie poster and I'll make that the sign! Kind of the way I did the Planet of the Apes! That was taken from one of the posters. I'll use the Apoxie sculpt to make a back plate. Worked well for both the POTA and the Giant Claw! Plus I like making that kind of stuff!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> You can't but Chinxy manages to do it!!!
> 
> Bob K.



Good Lord knows I try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:

Thanks Chris - I hope to have him done this weekend!:woohoo:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Excellent work!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

bizzarobrian said:


> Excellent work!!


Thanks - I really like how he is turning out! Very pleased with the way my airbrush Velocity is making him turn out!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well this has been a fun evening! My wife and I both setup two small tables in the family room so we could watch Criminal minds and work on our stuff. She worked on her scrapbook stuff and I brought my stuff up and worked on the base! So here is an update! This is how far I am now! He's getting there! Now she said the tree's were too dark so I'll high light them tomorrow. Well what do you think so far?



Now the next thing is to work on the tower with the power lines and the fence! Tomorrow!!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking Good Chinxy :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice!:thumbsup:

I can't wait to get mine! It's in the mail!

MMM


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Nice!:thumbsup:
> 
> I can't wait to get mine! It's in the mail!
> 
> MMM


Good to hear you're all sorted out.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Today's update! Well I got the tower together but it went bad. I super glued the wrong ends together and it took a lot of work to fix it! Kind of OK but not the best! And to use Apoxie Sculpt to add to the tower. Oh well.
Anyway here is the update on the face. Now I'm happy with it even though my picture sucks. Can't do close ups very well. What can ya do?????????:freak:





Tomorrow I'll finish airbrushing the tower and lines. Then the fence. Then he'll be done! WOW!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Lovin' it Man...That bruising and carnage to his face came out well...Have you got a Macro setting on your camera? That's how I get in real close.
Yeah that tower had its' challenges alright, but the nice thing about it is the Beast is yanking on those Power Lines and the tower should show that it is under bilateral stress...so I purposely gave a little twist to the tower( team that up with the fact that I couldn't get it asymmetrical anyhow),and it came out A-OK
Keep up the GREAT WORK!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Lovin' it Man...That bruising and carnage to his face came out well...Have you got a Macro setting on your camera? That's how I get in real close.
> Yeah that tower had its' challenges alright, but the nice thing about it is the Beast is yanking on those Power Lines and the tower should show that it is under bilateral stress...so I purposely gave a little twist to the tower( team that up with the fact that I couldn't get it asymmetrical anyhow),and it came out A-OK
> Keep up the GREAT WORK!!!
> Mcdee


Yeap! So I just learned something new about this camera! NICE! But keep in mind, I'm not a photographer! :drunk: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!

By the way - did you have to drill the whole for the fence a little bigger? I'm doing that now!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah the fence holes needed a little help ...I also drilled a hole through his clenched fist so as to thread the Electrical Cables through....Nerves of Steel are required while doing this...and it helps if you keep your tongue in the right position and your eyes closed .
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah the fence holes needed a little help ...I also drilled a hole through his clenched fist so as to thread the Electrical Cables through....Nerves of Steel are required while doing this...and it helps if you keep your tongue in the right position and your eyes closed .
> Mcdee


Know what ya mean - First I did the top of the hand and then the bottom, but when I went from the bottom I missed and went too far and through his thumb!:drunk: Yep! Apoxie sculpt to the rescue!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's looking great Chinxy! How close are you now?

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> It's looking great Chinxy! How close are you now?
> 
> Chris.


VERY Close!:thumbsup: Just need to doctor up the tower a little, paint the fence, put the wires (power cables) on, and re paint his hand being I drilled through his thumb last night! So I'm almost there. 
Also want to finish my Tiger I tank today! Got the day off today!

Finished painting the T-Rex nameplate too last night! So he's ready for Trevor's display at Wonderfest! I can't wait for Wonderfest. I've NEVER had so many kits to take! Hopefully I'll do good this time! I sure wish you could go! I'd love to show you my collection! It's getting BIG! 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chinxy,

Looking great! Love the detail in the face that you accomplished!
These will make for some great reference photos when I get mine.

Need to see another close up of the base when you get the other tower mounted and fences installed!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Chinxy,
> 
> Looking great! Love the detail in the face that you accomplished!
> These will make for some great reference photos when I get mine.
> ...


MMM, I'm sorry! The fence and cables are done now. Just need to mount him down with the 5 min apoxie. I'm not putting in the other tower. McDee did that, and that was really cool. But I'm not doing that. Sorry! But I will take lots of pic's and send them to you if you like and also point out what problems I had (and every one of them was cause I wasn't paying attention. All my fault! This is one great kit! I'm really glade that I am able to add it to my collection now!:wave:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - The Colossal Beast is done! Even made the sign, it's drying now. I'll post some good pic's tonight!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

FUN! I've enjoyed following your progress on this one, and I'm looking forward to seeing your final pictures.

I sent a cashier's check off for my first resin kits last week, so I'll be searching previous threads and Youtube for techniques et. al.

Greatly appreciate all who take the time to share their craft with the rest of us!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

thanks mrmurph and remember what McDee says:

Remember, it's not just a hobby, it's an obsession! 

And that is SO true about me!!!!!!!!!! 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - well he's done!:woohoo: Now both Wife and Daughter (who is the art student) said leave the sign off. It take away from the kit. So I did.

Here are six pic's hoping to show the best of the kit! Hope you enjoy it as much as I did! Lot of work but it's the results that pay off in the end!














Hope I don't drive you all nuts for all these pic's!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Looks great. You can't have TOO many pictures.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chinxy :thumbsup:An Absolutely Fabulous Job on this fantastic kit:thumbsup:
and there is no such thing as too many pictures, as they speak volumes about your talent!
Cheers Mate
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> Chinxy :thumbsup:An Absolutely Fabulous Job on this fantastic kit:thumbsup:
> and there is no such thing as too many pictures, as they speak volumes about your talent!
> Cheers Mate
> Mcdee:thumbsup:


Thank you Mcdee! Coming from you that means a lot to me!!!!! And this one along with the Thing from Another World is going to Wonderfest!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Sweet job ya did on the Colossal Beast Chinxy:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

SWEET! Very nice job Chinxy! Love how he turned out!:thumbsup:
Your work really shows...this kit looks GREAT!

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks everyone! He was a lot of work! But I really liked doing this one! Ya know - I've always wanted to do him ever since I did the Billiken CB and put him away somewhere in my closet!
Well I liked how he turned out and this time I used the Badger Velocity. It's funny how I'll use the Iwata Eclipse CS on tanks and ships but use the Velocity on figures! I'm really learning how to use both of them I think! Plus I Love them both!!!! I think Wonderfest this year is going to turn out good this time! (just hoping)! I'm sure glade that I took that airbrushing class at Wonderfest last year! It expanded my airbrush talent I think by adding the Velocity airbrush.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy, beautiful job, sir. You really did justice to Jeff's wonderfull sculpt. Congrats.

John


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thank you John! I really like this kit. Thank you for getting it to me so fast! It was a lot of fun! Even when I screwed up the tower and had to re putty some of it. It still turned out OK (tower). I really like how his face turned out! And that was just pure luck cause I was just trying different colors cause my wife and Scott told me that the bone was too white! So I shaded it. If you look closely at his face you can see a little purple on the bones - kind of gives it that ghostly look!
Now my aunt comments about it saying she really like the tree's. Thought that was funny! 
So now I'm Thinking "What's my next Project?" Sure wish it would be Gorgo from Monarch!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Excellent job and well done. To bad this won't be released in styrene.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great build Chinx and can't wait to see him at the Fest. Your next project??? I thought you would have 3 or 4 on the bench being done in parallel. That's what I end up doing. I'm still inclined to use the Iwata more but both it and the Velocity serve their purposes. Again, fantastic build and I love that statement from your aunt!

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Actually I still have to finish the Tiger I tank, Godzilla, Romulan BOP and the Fly! Ya - still things to do!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool build-up, Chinxy!!:thumbsup: I remember watching the movie back in the 60's!! I'll look for it at Wonderfest. - Denis


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well last night I took the Colossal Beast over to a friends house (he also does models - mostly tanks) and he LOVED this one! Then he got me to go into a 20 minute talk on how I airbrushed the skin to look that way! He was amazed on how I had different layers of color skin. Told him I started out with raw sienna with a little white mixed. Then mixed white heavy. Then Taupe. Then finished the high area's with light portrait pink to give the razed area seen. 
Then went in on how to get the bone on the face to look ghostly as he described it. Dried brushed a little purple and very light black (just a touch) on it!
So being that he is a very hard critic and a lot of you guys like it, I think this one turned out really good! Very happy with him. Love these two airbrushes. I'll take it next week to my IPMS! Now those guys are hard. See what they think! :thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome job. I will most definitely use your photos and painting tips as reference when I get to building my copy


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He turned out fantastic Chinxy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very well done mate. I'm sure the guys at IPMS will like it too.
I'd love to be there with you guys at WF this year but I'll be there next year! I can't wait to meet and talk with you then my friend....

Chris.


----------

